# badly injured pigeon and seekin for help



## pakku (Aug 25, 2005)

ok im postin this cuz i need help....with a pigeon...i just hope its not dead while im typin this ok so a cat his bitten its wing and i mean a big ass chunk kinda and its leg is bent and...messed up it wont eat walk or much less waddle around....im not sure wut to do but if any1 kno anythin or can help in someway pls reply back to my post....i dont kno any vet places and even so i cant get it there...im not a pigeon lover or anything but i should still try and help it so again if any1 can help or offer any just reply back


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

His condition doesn't sound good.
Under those circumastances it is unlikely he will eat, drink or walk.

This poor bird needs a vet or rehabber asap. Cat bites are very dangerous and besides the fact that this pigeon is badly injured, the saliva of the cat most likely will cause him an infection.
He needs his wing and leg to be taken care of and he needs to be put on antibiotics.

If you can let us know your location maybe one of our members is close enough to you and can take over this poor bird.
For now, just give him plain water, if he is not drinking on his own, please try to give him some with an eye dropper, just a drop at a time in his beak.

Reti


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pakku, 

Just to add to Reti's suggestions, do you have any saline on hand to rinse out the wounds? This is sterile water basically that people use for contact lenses. If you have some, rinse out the wound as best you can. If you have a heating pad, please place this underneath the bird as well set on low in a smallish box with air holes.

This bird is really going to need professional help though, hopefully someone will be nearby to help you out.


----------



## pakku (Aug 25, 2005)

i dont have either....im still at lost here


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, where are you?

Without more specific information or pictures, there's not a lot that we can do short of suggesting the normal first aid procedures that you would use on yourself if necessary. You can certainly rinse the wound with fresh, warm running water and bind it with gauze and medical tape (not so tightly that you cut off the circulation though. 

There is a page for broken wings and legs that you can find if you go to www.pigeons.com and then click on the Emergency Care & Treatment link towards the lower left. That will bring you to a page with choices and you would click on the "broken wings and legs" link.

This sounds like it could be serious enough to warrant either professional or experienced help and may require antibiotics in very short order. Cat saliva can contain a bacteria that can kill a bird in as little as 12 hours but usually longer.

Barring finding a vet or rehabber, you're certainly going to have to make a more detailed description of the wounds, though.

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Pakku, 

I found a rehabber listing for Rochester. Please give them a call and ask if they are "pigeon friendly" and will do their best to help the bird.

If they are not receptive, ask them if they can refer you to someone else.

Here's the information:

New York, Northwest region, Monroe county (Rochester)..... 585-224-0533 

Joell Calcagno, licensed home wildlife rehabilitator 
[email protected] 
Wildlife Species: small mammals and birds


----------



## ratified (Aug 25, 2005)

Pakku Also read the 2 "I found a pigeon now what" basic info posts: a dish of water at least an inch and a half deep for it to drink ASAP. Then you need to get food the bird will recognize as food and try to get it eating asap. If you haven't gotten to a feed store to get pigeon food, look on the "I found a pigeon now what" again to see what they like to eat. If nothing else, try brown rice. What have you got in your kitchen?

The advice to wash the wounds is good too-- you can use a few drops of liquid dish soap mixed in a quart of warm water, plus add a teaspoon of salt to that, and rinse the wounds well (both leg and wing). Finish by rinsing with water plus salt (no soap). Don't make it too salty, and, do wash your hands before you handle the bird.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Brad.
The phone # you posted has changed, here is the new one:

585-787-9247

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a link to NY rehabbers in Monroe County:

http://www.nyswrc.org/rehabbers.html#monroe

Terry


----------



## pakku (Aug 25, 2005)

wow lol thankx


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks, Brad and Terry.

Pakku, please let us know what happens to the birdie.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Please stabilize the bird as posted on this link as the bird must be in shock:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822


----------



## pakku (Aug 25, 2005)

ok....i have tried callin lots of places and its just isnt workin...the pigeon looks in really bad shape right now and i dont kno wut else to do cuz my mom had just yelled at me...i dont kno if its goin to make it but ima make one last call around 9 cuz thats the only time i can


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi pakku, 

Sorry to hear that you're not finding any luck with the listings Can you please try to rinse out the wound as Ratified mentioned....even using just soap and water and then pat dry and lightly bandage with a band aid even. 

Place the bird in a small to medium sized box with soft towels on the bottom and if you have a water bottle, fill with hot water and place underneath the towels. If you don't have a hot water bottle, fill two medium sized pop bottles with hot water and place underneath the towels. The bird is probably going into shock and needs to be kept warm and quiet.

Can you try to see if it will drink some water as well? Offer it a dish of water and gently coax it's beak into the water so that it knows what it is. Hopefully it will take a drink. 

You're doing the absolute best you can and that is all that we can hope for so just keep that in mind. We understand the situation you're in and it's difficult for even the best pros. 

Keep us posted and best of luck


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi pakku, 


Make some warm water, say a Quart, and dissolve into it a couple tablespoons of regular table Salt.

Use this in a basin to wash the injury, use your finger tips to gently scrub the injured places, and then get a tube of 'Neosporin' at any drug store and rub in a bunch of that.

Then, making sure the feathers are dry on t he ends of his Wings, take some short piece of scotch tape, and tape the ends of his wing Feathers together over the small of his back.

Set up a box or cage for him with a small towell in it which you have made into a kind of "U" shape for him to lay on.

This Bird may not in fact be old enough to have ever eaten on it's own yet and may only know how to be fed by it's parents, so, that in itself is another issue.

Make sure he is free from being exposed to any drafts or air conditioning...keep him warm in some way...fimd a warm safe spot to keep him for now.

Can you say if he has protuberant 'white' fleshy areas where his Beak meets his forehead?

Or, light color merely, which slopes a little inward in that area?

If the latter, this is a young Bird yet who may not know how to eat on his own...

Thank you for helping him...!


Till next, 


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Pakku, 

If you haven't gone for Neosporin yet, please try to get the Neosporin cream as opposed to ointment, or any antibiotic cream. The cream base is better for the feathers. 

Thanks for helping out with this injured bird and hopefully you can find someone who can help.

fp


----------



## pakku (Aug 25, 2005)

im so sorri all but the pigeon did not make it and it died i done all i was able to do thank you all again for the posts and help and suggestions but i will bury the pigeon tomorrow


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Pakku,

I'm so sorry the pigeon did not make it....thank you for trying your best to help him.

Linda


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you, pakku. You did your best.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry Pakku. You did your best and saw to it that this pigeon was safe and comfortable at the end.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pakku, many would not have tried to help and comfort an injured pigeon. It was so kind and caring of you to do your best to tend to its injuries.

fp


----------

